# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  عبارات خواطر جميلة ورائعة ولها رونق مميز

## نور عبدالرحمن

وإليكم هنا في هذا المقال عبارات و خواطر جميلة ورائعة ولها رونق مميز، أتمنى أن تنال أعجابكم.


* عبارات خواطر جميلة 

إذا تكلّمت بالكلمة ملكتك.. وإذا لم تتكلّم بها ملكتها.


يكون الإنسان غريباً عندما يكون جسده في مكان، وروحه في مكان آخر.


ليس العار في أن نسقط.. و لكن العار أن لا تستطيع النهوض.


إنّه من المخجل التعثّر مرّتين بالحجر نفسه.


للدنيا قانون يسمّى الدّوران، لا يتجاوزه أحد، فثق تماماً أنّ كلّ ما تفعله، سيعود إليك يوماً ما.


تعلّمت أنه خير للإنسان أن يندم على ما فعل، من أن يتحسّر على ما لم يفعل.


لا تحزن كثيراً على افتقاد الجميل، فأحياناً يجب أن يرحل ليأتي الأجمل.


لا تبصق في البئر، فقد تشرب منه يوماً.


أنت على ردّ ما لم تقل أقدر منك على ردّ ما قلت.


المال يجلب لك أصدقاء المصلحة، والجمال يجلب لك أصدقاء الشهوة، أمّا الأخلاق فتجلب لك أصدقاء العمر.


مهما كنت ذكياً: سيقودك قلبك للغباء أحياناً.


لا تتأخّر في الصفح عن الآخرين.. فربما لا يكونوا موجودين عندما تودّ الصفح عنهم.
السّهر جميل حين تختاره، لكنه سيء حين يختارك. اقرأ: خواطر جميلة جدا


لا تغضب شخصاً ثمّ تؤجل إرضاءه فقد تسبقك إليه المنيّة.


النّسيان دواء، يزول مفعوله ليلاً.


اجعل خطواتك في الحياة كمن يمشي على الرمل لا يسمع صوته ولكن أثره واضح.


تعلّمت أنه في كثير من الأحيان، خسارة معركة تعلمك كيف تربح الحرب.


لو تحطّم لك أمل فاعلم بأنّ الله يحبك وابتسم.. ولا تقلّ: الحظ عمره ما كمل.. لكن قل أنّي حاولت ولكن الله ما قسم.


لا يجب أن تقول كلّ ما تعرف.. ولكن يجب أن تعرف كلّ ما تقول.


ليست الألقاب هي التي تكسب المجد.. بل الناس من يكسبون الألقاب مجداً.


تعلّمت أنّه يوجد كثير من المتعلّمين، ولكن قلّة منهم مثقّفون.


ما أجمل الصمت في لحظة أو في لحظات، تختفي الحروف، وتضيع الكلمات، تتطاير الأوراق، وتتكسّر الأقلام..


ليس من الصعب أن تضحّي من أجل صديق.. ولكن من الصعب أن تجد الصديق الذي يستحق التضحية.


ربما عجزت روحي أن تلقاك وعجزت عيني أن تراك.. ولكن لم يعجز قلبي أن ينساك.. إذا العين لم تراك فالقلب لن ينساك.


تعلّمت أنّ مفتاح الفشل هو محاولة إرضاء كلّ شخص تعرفه.


أحبّك موت.. لا تسألني ما الدليل أرأيت رصاصةً تسأل القتيل.


إذا ركلك احد من خلفك، فاعلم أنك في المقدمة.


لا تسألني عن الندى فلن يكون أرقّ من صوتك، ولا تسألني عن وطني فقد أقمته بين يديك، ولا تسألني عن اسمي فقد نسيته عندما أحببتك. اقرأ: خواطر جميلة


من أحبّ الله، رأى كلّ شيء جميلاً.


كنت أنوي أن أحفر اسمك على قلبي ولكنني خشيت أن تزعجك دقات قلبي.


تعلّمت أنّ الأمس هو شيك تم سحبه، والغد هو شيك مؤجل، أمّا الحاضر فهو السيولة الوحيدة المتوفّرة، لذا فإنّه علينا أن نصرفه بحكمة.


لماذا طريقنا طويل مليء بالأشواك.. لماذا بين يدي ويديك سرب من الأسلاك.. لماذا حين أكون أنا هنا تكون أنت هناك.


ما أجمل الحياة عندما ننظر لها بجانب مشرق.. وما أجمل شعاع الشمس عندما تشرق أشعته الذهبيه ” بالتفاؤل”.


أنا أحبك حاول أن تساعدني فإنّ من بدأ المأساة ينهيها وإن من فتح الأبواب يغلقها وإن من أشعل النيران يطفئها.


تعلّمت أنّه لا يجب أن تقيس نفسك بما أنجزت حتى الآن، ولكن بما يجب أن تحققه مقارنة بقدراتك.


تواعدنا أن نبقى سوياً مدى الحياة.. أن نجعل حبنا يفوق الخيال.. أن نكتب قصة حبنا في كلّ مكان.. أن نغسل قلوبنا من نهر العذاب. 


تعلّمت أنّه من أكثر الناس أذى لنا هم الأشخاص الذين أعطيناهم كلّ ثقتنا، لأنّهم بمعرفتهم أسرارنا يستخدمونها ضدّنا يوم نختلف معهم.


كل شيء يبدأ صغيراً ثم يكبر، إلا المصيبة فإنها تبدأ كبيرة ثمّ تصغر.


دائماً نعتقد أن حياة الأخرين هي أفضل منّ حياتنا، والآخرينّ يعتقدون أنّ حياتنا أفضل، كل ذلك؛ لأنّ نفوسنا تفتقد القناعة. اقرأ: خواطر رائعة


الضمير صوت هادىء، يخبرك بأن أحداً ينظر إليك.


ليس كل ذكر رجلاً، وليس كل رجل رجلاً، فكلمة الطيور تجمع الدجاج والصقور.


تعلّمت أن النجاح ليس كل شيء، إنّما الرغبة في النجاح هي كل شيء.


الحياة عبارة عن قوسين، القوس الأول الولادة والقوس الثاني الموت، فاملأهما بما تراه مناسباً.


انظر للحياة بجانب مشرق وسعيد.. أقنع نفسك وردّد أنّك سعيد وأنّك تمتلك أسباب السعاده.


كلّ شيء في الحياة إذا كثر رخص ثمنه، إلّا الأدب فإنّه إذا كثر ازداد ثمنه غلاءً.
الزوجة الوفيّة هي التي تستطيع أن تزرع الجمال في قلب الرجل.


يفوح شذى الياسمين حتى لو دسناه ألف مرّة.


قم بتربية قلبك على فقدان الأشياء التي يحبّها؛ حتى لا تنصدم بالواقع.


تعلّمت أنّه إذا لم يجد الإنسان شيئاً في الحياة يموت من أجله، فإنّه أغلب الظن لن يجد شيئاً يعيش من أجله.


من أجمل المواقف، أن تكون لك صديقة، من شدة قربكما لبعضكما، يعتقد الآخرون أنكما أختان. اقرأ: خواطر جميلة جدا وقصيره 


يستطيع الانسان أن يكتب كلمات حبّ جميلة، ولكن أجمل ما في الحبّ ليست الكلمات، ولكنها المواقف.


حين لا يكون من نصيبنا شيء اخترناه، وبكلّ صدق أحببناه، فإنّه سيكون من نصيبنا شيء أجمل شيء اختاره الله لنا، وطبع حبّه في قلوبنا.


تعلّمت أنّ الناس ينسون السرعة التي أنجزت بها عملك، ولكنهم يتذكرون نوعيّة ما أنجزته.


لا تعتد على استخدام كلمات كبيرة لوصف أمور صغيرة.


تظاهر بأنّك بخير دائماً مهما عصفت بك الحياة، فالكتمان أجمل بكثير من شفقة الآخرين عليك.


لا تقاس العقول بالأعمار.. فكم من صغير عقله بارع وكم من كبير عقله فارغ.


مهما كنّا أقوياء؛ فلن نستطيع حمل حقائب الحياة وحدنا.. نحن بحاجة دائماً لمن يحمل عنّا شيئاً من أيامها.


الاحترام فنّ ليس كلّ من تعلّمه أتقنه.


يظلّ الإنسان في هذه الحياه مثل قلم الرصاص.. تبريه العثرات ليكتب بخط أجمل وهكذا حتّى يفنى القلم فلا يبقى له إلاّ جميل ما كتب.


اعلم أنّ لكلّ شيء حدّ ونهاية، فإنّك لا تدري إلى أيّ مصير أنت ذاهب، فالأمور على ما يرام في النهاية، فإن لم تكن كذلك، فاعلم أنّها ليست النهاية. اقرأ: خواطر جميلة


تعلّمت أنّ هدية بسيطة غير متوقّعة لها تأثير أكبر بكثير من هديّة ثمينة متوقّعة.


تعلّمت أنّ التنافس مع الذات هو أفضل تنافس في العالم، وكلما تنافس الإنسان مع نفسه تطوّر، بحيث لا يكون اليوم كما كان بالأمس، ولا يكون غداً كما هو اليوم.


لا تتردد في صنع الخير، فمردّه إليك حتماً.


تعلّمت أنّه عندما توظف أناساً أذكى منك، وتصل إلى أهدافك، بذلك تثبت أنّك أذكى منهم.


ليس السعيد في هذا العالم من ليس لديه مشاكل.. ولكن السعداء حقيقة هم أولئك الذين تعلموا كيف يعيشوا مع تلك الأشياء البسيطه التي لديهم ويقتنعوا بها.


الحياة لا تخلو من الخيبات لكن من يضع نصب عينيه، أن حال السعادة والحزن لا يدوم لأحد، فإنّه يعيش حياته ببساطتها، ويغتنم كلّ الفرص فيها، بل ويخلق من اللاشيء فرحاً، حتى وإن كان حظّه من الخيبات يفوق نصيبه من السعادة.


الصمت هو العلم الأصعب من علم الكلام، يصعب أحياناً تفسيره وهو أفضل جواب لبعض الأسئلة، وقيل قديماً: أنّ الصمت إجابة رائعة لا يتقنها الآخرون.


أتمنى أن تكون تلك الكلمات نالت أعجابكم ^ _ ^

----------

